# Radiator cooling fan not working



## Ashley04Beetle (Oct 1, 2010)

The check engine light on my dash came on and i had it tested. The code was P2181-Cooling System Performance. With the a/c on, i looked under the hood and noticed the smaller fan, which is on the passenger side, isn't working but the bigger fan is. Does this mean i have to replace the whole assembly or is there something else besides the fan causing it not to work?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Check the fuse block on top of the battery.


----------



## Ashley04Beetle (Oct 1, 2010)

I checked and all of the fuses are still good. I tested the fan itself and it doesnt work with power directly connected to it. If i replace the fan should this fix the problem?


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Read the posts and .pdf here:

http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0-liter-gas/43243-two-fans-not-turning.html


----------

